# How to disarm alarm without key FOB



## teh1337one (Dec 31, 2015)

So a couple months ago my wife and I went up on the mountain and lost my key FOB since like most viper alarms the FOB was cheap and the piece to hold it to key ring broke.

Anyway, because I don't have the key fob I can't disarm the alarm. Unlocking the car with the key sets it off, putting the key in the ignition sets it off, looking at it funny sets it off. So I decided to cut the wires to the siren.

I've tried all of the combinations for the valet switch that the manual gives and none of them work. Plus the alarm is ancient and I don't know what the previous owner choose. Luckily it's only seven options so it didn't take long to rule all of them out. I've done this several times just to make sure it wasn't user error.

After the valet switch failed to help out I tried removing the terminals from the battery, it did nothing. Next I tried removing the brain from the car, it also did nothing. Finally I removed the brain AND the battery terminals from the car for two weeks, hoping that it might have some backup power that might fully drain. That did nothing as well.

Any ideas of how to force a disarm?


----------



## teh1337one (Dec 31, 2015)

Well I can't figure out how to edit my posts on here.

But, I somehow forgot to mention this is a Viper 350HV alarm.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like an invasive alarm. Find the brain box, trace wires and remove them. Generally the starter wire will be cut in half with two leads going the unit, just attach them together to complete the starter circuit.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

If the Viper 350 was fitted by a proper trade (Or a DIY that installed everything) then theres a remote bypass on the car. You need to put the key into the ignition and turn it to the ON position, There should be a Valet button somewhere hidden inside the car, my guess would be around under the steering column with the mess of wires. 
From the moment you turn the key to the ON position you have 15sec in which to enter a preset number of button pushes. 1 to 5 on the button. After 5 seconds of the correct number of button pushes the alarm will disarm.
So you may be sitting there a while to get the correct number of button presses.

If not its a long job to disconnect the alarm, many now also splice into the fuel pump relay so you cant just short the starter motor. The splice is usually done on the back of the ignition key in the steering column.


----------



## teh1337one (Dec 31, 2015)

Aus_Karlos said:


> If the Viper 350 was fitted by a proper trade (Or a DIY that installed everything) then theres a remote bypass on the car. You need to put the key into the ignition and turn it to the ON position, There should be a Valet button somewhere hidden inside the car, my guess would be around under the steering column with the mess of wires.
> From the moment you turn the key to the ON position you have 15sec in which to enter a preset number of button pushes. 1 to 5 on the button. After 5 seconds of the correct number of button pushes the alarm will disarm.
> So you may be sitting there a while to get the correct number of button presses.
> 
> If not its a long job to disconnect the alarm, many now also splice into the fuel pump relay so you cant just short the starter motor. The splice is usually done on the back of the ignition key in the steering column.


Thanks for the advice.

I had already tried the valet button idea you had. The manual said it could be 1-7 pushes of the button. Just to play safe I even went all the way up to 15 because some viper alarms go that far from what I have read. I honestly spent about 45 minutes trying all the different combinations multiple times.

There isn't kill switch set up on the car thank god. I am actually just trying to disarm the alarm to program a new key FOB because my locks are terrible and like to break keys.

As I said in my initial post, the brain of the alarm has been fully removed from the car and is sitting next to me. I've tried disconnecting everything including the battery and reconnecting it and it still knows the alarm had been activated at some point.

What I am trying to do now is figure out if I am SOL because the valet combinations aren't working and removing everything isn't as well or if there is any way to possibly jump some pins or something of that nature to cause the alarm to disarm.

By the way, I did actually test the valet switch for continuity and it appears to be working. In fact I even removed it from the equation and used tiny gator clips in place of the valet switch to create the connection.


----------

